# Inverssuche nach der Telefonnummer



## stieglitz (20 Dezember 2004)

Deit Deutsche Telekom bietet nun auch die Möglichkeit über "Das Örtliche"
anhand der Telefonnummer den Anrufer zu identifizieren.
Praktischerweise kann gleich auch der Stadplan mit eingeblendet werden.
Der wird sich HAS und deren Nachfolgorganisation aber freuen!

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/54469

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Dezember 2004)

Nur zur Klarstellung: 

Wie das Impressum der Site auch mitteilt, werden die "DasÖrtliche"-Telefonbücher von einer großen Gruppe von Verlagen gemeinsam mit der DeTeMedien heraus gegeben, nicht von der Deutsche Telekom AG.


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2005)

*Rechtsstreit zwischen Telegate und M''Net um Inverssuche*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/62639


> ...
> Die 33. Zivilkammer beim Landgericht München I will am 13. September ihr Urteil zu dem Präzedenzfall verkünden. In der heutigen mündlichen Verhandlung erklärte der Gerichtsvorsitzende Lars Meinhardt aber bereits, dass die Kammer nach ihrer vorläufigen Einschätzung nur wenig Aussicht auf einen Erfolg der Klage sehe....


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/63873


> Strengerer Datenschutz bei Telefon-Inverssuche erlaubt
> 
> Bei der seit 2004 in Deutschland zulässigen Telefon-Rückwärtsauskunft, bei der zu einer vorhandenen Telefonnummer der Teilnehmer mit Adresse erfragt werden kann, dürfen sich die Telefongesellschaften streng am Datenschutz orientieren.* Das entschied das Landgericht München I heute in einem Musterverfahren *(Az.: 33 O 4087/05).


cp


----------

